# Acrobat Distiller Kommandozeile !



## fantrixx (25. Okt 2006)

Hi all,

ich schreibe gerade ein Java Programm das *.ppt (PowerPoint) Dateien zu einem PDF umwandeln soll mit Hilfe von Acrobat Distiller.
Nun ist meine Frage ob es wie eine Kommandozeile basierdendes Kommando von Acrobat Distiller gibt, womit ich dann die Dateien die zu einem PDF konventiert werden sollen, angeben kann und sie dann konventiere ? 
Welche Dateien Konventiert werden sollen, findet mein Java Profgramm heraus und speichert die Pfade in einem String[] array ab. Diese String Pfade werde dann in eine .bat (Batch Datei) geschrieben und dann ausgeführt für jedes einzelnde File.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn jmd. einen Tip für mich hätte...

mfg


----------



## AlArenal (25. Okt 2006)

Ist hier das Adobe Support Forum? Warum schauste nicht im Handbuch oder bei denen auf der Website nach? Hat ja nun primär wirklich nichts mit Java zu tun...


----------



## fantrixx (25. Okt 2006)

Deswegene schreibe ich das ja auch nicht in den Java Bereich, sonder unter "Programmierung Allg.". Ich habe schon gegoogelt und schon im Handbuch nachgehschaut baer nichts gescheitest gefunden. Ich hatte gehofft das es unter euch pdf spezies gibt ?!


----------



## SnooP (25. Okt 2006)

Kann der Distiller nicht lediglich aus ps oder eps Dateien pdfs erstellen? Ich vermute daher, dass acrobat bei der umwandlung in ein pdf zunächst nen ps erstellt und dieses dann an den distiller schickt... - demnach würde es gehen, wenn du nen entsprechenden druckjob per kommandozeile starten könntest, der das ppt in nen ps druckt und dann den distiller mit diesem ergebnis startet... - es wird aber imho immer automatisch die oberfläche auch gestartet.

Ich glaube daher, dass ein entsprechendes PDF-Framework, Library sinnvoller wäre, als die Verwendung der acrobat-teile...


----------



## fantrixx (30. Okt 2006)

ja das habe ich mich auch shcon überlegt, weil wie es scheint bei windows immer die Drucker Eingabeaufforderung kommt, wo ich mit Ok bestätigen muss bis er mich mein PDF "druckt".


----------

